# Was ist passiert?



## Mr Brain (23. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Bin gerade von meinem einwöchigen Urlaub zurückgekommen und wollte mal an meinem Teich schauen, ob noch alles in Ordnung, da trifft mich plötzlich der Schlag: 80% meiner Fische waren weg, außerdem habe ich am Rand an einem Pflanzenkorb noch eine __ Schleie und ein Koi tot aufgefunden (ohne äußere Verletzungen). Insgesamt waren alle vier Schleien (ca 20cm), alle sechs Orfen (ca 40cm), ein sibirischer Stör ( 60cm) und zwei größere Kois (ca 40cm) sowie mehrere dutzende größere Goldfische (ca 20-30) spurlos verschwunden. 
Überlege jetzt sogar den Teich aufzugeben...(es sind gerade mal noch 2 Sterlets, 4 Kois, und ca 20 kleinere Goldfische da)

Hab den Verdacht, dass das nur ein __ Reiher gewesen sein kann, aber der Teich hat ja steile Ränder, wie soll er da reingekommen sein, und der Standort ist in einem Grundstück, wo auch relativ viel Lärm von den Nachbarn kommt.

Habt ihr auch schon mal so etwas erlebt? Was könnte da passiert sein?


----------



## Christine (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Hi,

oh - wie gemein sowas 

Aber wenn ich mir die Größen der verschwundenen Fische so anschau mag ich nicht an einen __ Reiher glauben. Und Fische ohne äussere Verletzungen zu töten, sollte einem Vogel auch sehr schwer fallen.

Ist Dein Teich leicht zugänglich? Ich meine jetzt nicht nur Reiher sondern andere Lebewesen, z.B. Zweibeiner.


----------



## Butterfly (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Hi.

Hast du eventuell Nachbarn, denen das geplätscher stört?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Mr Brain (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Also ich glaube nicht, dass die Nachbarn da rüber kommen würden, (haben selbst keinen Teich) und die Fische stehlen, Plättchern ist kaum zuhören, es laufen nur mehrere Katzen um den Teich, habe aber noch nie gesehen, dass sie versucht hätten, Fische zu fangen.

Aber mir ist schon mal so etwas ähnliches passiert. Habe mir vor circa 2 Jahren mal fünf Kois gekauft, so 30cm und am nächsten Tag, war nur noch einer da, der Rest war spurlos verschwunden, es kann aber nur ein Tier gewesen sein, aber was?. Besonders das mit dem 60cm Stör macht mich stutzig, der eigentlich nur am Boden schwimmt???


----------



## koifischfan (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*



> Hab den Verdacht, dass das nur ein __ Reiher gewesen sein kann, aber der Teich hat ja steile Ränder, wie soll er da reingekommen sein,


Die Reiher müssen nicht ins Wasser. Sie stehen am Ufer und warten, bis ein Fisch in Reichweite ist.


----------



## Butterfly (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Das kommt mir ehrlich gesagt alles ein wenig suspektt vor..
Welches Tier bekommt einen 60cm Stör aus dem Wasser, dieser ein geschätztes Gewicht von 3-4 kg hat!?


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Bilder vom Teich, und der leider verendeten Fische wären klasse 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## shanana (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

habt ihr waschbären oder andere größere tiere bei euch in der umgebung ?


----------



## Mr Brain (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Eigentlich nicht, komme aus der Niederlausitz da gibt es keine größere Population solcher Tiere, Bilder kann ich erst morgen schicken, vorausgesetzt die toten Fische sind noch da^^


----------



## fbr (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Hallo,


> alle sechs Orfen (ca 40cm)


Welch Anstrengung es ist 4 Orfen aus dem Teich zu fangen habe ich heuer erlebt!
Ohne großem Netz ging da nichts.
Da dürfte sich "jemand" zum zweiten Mal bedient haben würde ich meinen 

Frag mal in der Nachbarschaft ob "jemand" bei deinem Teich gesehen wurde.


----------



## Annett (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Hi.

Kannst Du ausschließen, dass die Fische nur vorübergehend abgetaucht sind (die Toten mal ausgeschlossen)? 
Erfahrungsgemäß sind es in den allermeisten Fällen keine Zweibeiner gewesen..... 
Wer hat denn die Geduld und die Behälter um soviele große Fische abzufischen und abzutransportieren??


----------



## MadDog (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Betrifft __ Reiher:

Ein in Dortmund ansässiger Aquaristikhändler hat mir mal erzählt, das Reiher ein Sekret produzieren würden, das in den Teich gespuckt wird.
Dieses Sekret würde dann die Fische anlocken.

Ob dieses stimmt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Zweibeiner würde ich auch Ausschliessen, es sei denn es verschwinden prämierte Fische, die vierstellige Summen kosten... aber bei Orfen macht sich wohl kaum einer die Mühe. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Hallo,

einen Verdacht möchte ich nicht äußern obwohl ich ihn aufgrund der Menge, des Gewichts der Fische und der Komplexität habe. Immerhin haben wir hier Fischteiche und ich weiß wie die Leute vorgehen. Wenn Dein Becken abgefischt wird, haust Du am besten Wasserstands-hohe Pfähle  in den Teich und/oder spannst Drähte darüber - das hält __ Reiher UND Zweibeiner ab. 

Installiere doch mal eine Wildkamera an Deinem Teich und guck Dir an wer sich bedient. Mit einem Foto des Täters lässt sich schon etwas anfangen.

Mein Mann hängt heute Abend die Wildkamera auf damit wir heraus finden, wer jede Nacht die 1 Kilo schweren Meisenknödel klaut - da bin ich auch gespannt auf den Täter und habe einen Verdacht - da wird es aber nicht der Nachbar sein.. 

Alles andere ist aus der Ferne ja wirklich nur geraten.


----------



## andreas1704 (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*



MadDog schrieb:


> Betrifft __ Reiher:
> 
> Ein in Dortmund ansässiger Aquaristikhändler hat mir mal erzählt, das Reiher ein Sekret produzieren würden, das in den Teich gespuckt wird.
> Dieses Sekret würde dann die Fische anlocken.
> ...


Das stimmt, im Fernsehen haben sie mal eine Sendung darüber gebracht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Hi,

das mit der Sekretabsonderung von Reihern zum Fischeanlocken ist ein uralter Aberglaube

Früher gabs mal "Reiheröl" als Lockstoff beim Angeln, das angeblich aus den Drüsen von einem verwesenden __ Reiher gewonnen wurde (roch aber eher nach ranzigen Salatöl)

MfG Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

60 cm-__ Störe holt kein __ Reiher - ich tippe auf Rhamphorhynchoiden, die packen im Vorbeigehen auch die Ofen locker!
Wenn du das ausschliessen kannst, wird´s wohl eher an einer Krankheit oder Vergiftung liegen
und die armen Verblichenen sind noch oder schon wieder abgetaucht - passiv.
(Tote Fische schwimmen nur eine Zeitlang oben.)


----------



## Butterfly (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Rhamphorhynchoiden...
Das sind doch Flugsaurier oder nicht?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## jolantha (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Hi, schwarzer Peter, toller Gedanke, ich sitz jetzt mit dem Fernglas am Fenster und suche meinen Wald nach Deinen  Rhamphorhynchoiden ab !!
Haste auch einen Einfangtip ???


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

,

also bei uns in der Gegend wurden schon ordentlich Kois geklaut. Die Teichlage kann man ja wunderbar via google auskundschaften und da sieht man sicher wo ein Koi und wo nur ein kleiner Pfützenteich ist.

Der __ Reiher kann sogar aus dem Flug direkt im Wasser landen - es ist völlig egal ob steiles oder gar kein Ufer. - Bei mir waren 5 fische innerhalb eines Tages weg - ich spannte sofort ein Netz da ich damals meine Angelsehnengardinenstangenkombination noch nicht hatte. Ob ein Reiher einen Koi von 4Kg wechgetragen bekommt  - im schlimmsten Falle war es ein Kormoran.


----------



## nicki 55 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

hi,
wir haben zwei katzen und hatten vor ein paar jahren auch größere __ störe im teich, der 
kater hat es geschafft einen großen(ca.40cm) rauszuholen.konnte damit aber nichts anfangen wegen der
harten haut. und kois hat er auch schon rausgeholt.glaube auch nicht an einen __ reiher dafür sind die fische zu groß.
aber gib nicht auf wir sind auch schon oft wieder neu angefangen.
grüße aus dem norden
nicki


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Einen Koi mit 4 kg schafft kein __ Reiher und kein Kormoran - höchstens ein Rampfodingsbums
und den - denke ich - können wir doch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschliessen.
(Sichtungen mit Foto bitte per PN an mich!)
Eine Katze (und das sind BÖSE Tiere!) schnappt vielleicht einen schlanken 40 cm Stör,
aber einen fetten Koi wird die auch nicht packen.

Koi-Diebstahl ist mir neu, hat´s bei uns meines Wissens noch nicht gegeben,
aber warum soll der Ichthyo-Kleptomane dann auch 
_"dutzende größere Goldfische (ca 20-30) ... und ca 20 kleinere Goldfische"_
mitnehmen?
Sind die nicht eher etwas, wo man nicht weiss, wo man sie hinschenken soll?
... oder arbeitet er mit einem Reiher zusammen?
("Die Großen ich, die kleinen du!")

Wenn der dreiste Dieb da wirklich mit der Dredge durchgefahren ist,
wieso findet der Verfasser des threads dann 2 unverletzte tote Tiere?

Deshalb hab ich auch eine Krankheit oder Vergiftung als realistische Lösung ins Auge gefasst:
Fischkadavern zum Onkel Pathologen oder zum CSI und reinsehen (lassen)!


----------



## jolantha (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Zitat schwarzer Peter :-------wieso findet der Verfasser des threads dann 2 unverletzte tote Tiere?

Schocktod beim Anblick des     Rampfodingsbums !!!!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

VERDAMMT: Dann gibt´s die DOCH noch!


----------



## Fax-Bosna (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

haha ja klar wirds die geben.
ach jetzt weiß ich wieso mein 6kg karpfen einfach so verschwunden ist


----------



## Christine (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Ob der Thread-Ersteller das auch so komisch findet


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

:schizo     Tschulligung !!     War wirklich nicht nett ,


----------



## Nature (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

hi,

wie siehts bei euch mit kormoranen aus, die sind nämlich eher skrupellos... zwar sind die eigentlich eher auf grösseren gewässern anzufinden, aber soll exemplare geben die sich an gartenteichen vergreifen... die stört auch ein 60er stör nicht im gegenteil.... gut andere raubvögel wie rohrweihe oder so denke ich mal machen keinen ihrer bekannten sturzflüge in son gartenteich... das würde mir einfallen.. den solllte es ein nachbar oder ein mensch gewesen sein.. würde ich behaupten das da mehr kaputt sei, als der reine fischklau... 

gruss ben


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*



Nature schrieb:


> wie siehts bei euch mit kormoranen aus, die sind nämlich eher skrupellos...
> ... die stört auch ein 60er stör nicht im gegenteil....


MOOOOMENT: 
Das Unwahrscheinliche hab schon ICH mit dem Rampfodingsbums eingebracht.
Wenn du also keinen Seeadler im Garten hast,
ist dein Stör einfach eingegangen
und die Katze hat ihn 
weggetragen.


----------



## Nature (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

na gut zieh es ins lächerliche, aber fakt ist das ein bekannter, eben genau das problem mit so einem kormoran hatte, so unwahrscheinlich das auch klingt


----------



## Nature (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

aber das mit der krankehit ist natürlich schon möglich


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Was ist passiert?*

Wikipedia spricht unter "Kormoran": 
_Der überwiegende Teil der erbeuteten Fische war 9–28 cm lang. _
Der 60 cm-Stör ist somit nicht nur mehr als doppelt so groß,
sondern aufgrund der Wachstumsgesetze mahr als ACHTMAL so schwer.
Es wird also wohl doch ein Seeadler gewesen sein;
Der plagt sich damit zwar auch schon ordentlich, packts aber grad noch.

Die geringfügigen Unterschiede werden dem Bekannten wohl entgangen sein
oder er schämt sich, dass ihm der Stör eingegangen ist
und tischt dir eine Lügengeschichte auf.


----------

